# So how's the weather...



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

Our family is going to relocate soon, and I'm looking for info on different areas of the states. I've browsed a bit on the internet, but nothing beats first hand knowledge of what it's like to live in an area. We're looking for 10 to 100 acres in a low cost of living area with very mild winters. We're wanting an existing house with outbuildings in the country. :cowboy: I'll give an example of what type of info I'm looking for:

Here in NE Ohio the average winter temp is about 20Â° during the day and as low as single digits at night, and below 0Â° with the wind chill. During the winter we usually have a foot of snow on the ground with occasional ice. :grump: In the summer, the temps run between 70Â° and 90Â° with average rainfall (no droughts but no flooding) and low to no humidity. $8.00 an hour is considered "good" pay (are they nuts?!?) and housing starts at $100,000 for a house that needs fixed up and only has Â½ an acre, if that.

How about your area? :help:


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't move to Arizona. Housing starts at 160k with no land. Don't know about wages, but I made 8 an hour working as a title one teacher several years ago. 

It is hot here, 120's in the shade during the summer. 

Peoria Arizona (City outside of Phoenix)


----------



## Small Farm Life (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi 
I have a thread on 7 acres farmette in Pa, Luz. Co. I do have pics on the thread, in real estate section. We are selling it. It does ned more fixing in the house. Most of the land is woods . This area is just about the same as yours. We do at times get below 0* in the winter. Summers are cooler in the woods.Check it out


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! Arizona is out. 120 is a little too hot. The farmette sounds nice, but we're looking for a warmer climate.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

OneCuteShasta said:


> Our family is going to relocate soon, and I'm looking for info on different areas of the states. I've browsed a bit on the internet, but nothing beats first hand knowledge of what it's like to live in an area. We're looking for 10 to 100 acres in a low cost of living area with very mild winters. We're wanting an existing house with outbuildings in the country. :cowboy: I'll give an example of what type of info I'm looking for:
> 
> Here in NE Ohio the average winter temp is about 20Â° during the day and as low as single digits at night, and below 0Â° with the wind chill. During the winter we usually have a foot of snow on the ground with occasional ice. :grump: In the summer, the temps run between 70Â° and 90Â° with average rainfall (no droughts but no flooding) and low to no humidity. $8.00 an hour is considered "good" pay (are they nuts?!?) and housing starts at $100,000 for a house that needs fixed up and only has Â½ an acre, if that.
> 
> How about your area? :help:


Where are you around here that 8.00 an hour is good pay?


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

Wadsworth. All the companies are closing down. All that's left is temp jobs and McDonalds.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Kentucky has a more moderate climate than Ohio, and depending on what area you look at land is very reasonable. Plus, I'd love to have more Homesteaders near me! I found 100 acres that I am very intersted in, if I can only figure out a way to do it!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, I live in Medina and I see tons of decent paying jobs. Even over at Panther transportation, just sitting on the phone it's at LEAST $10.00 an hour, many are making $12.00 and that is with little experience.


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm glad there's still parts of Ohio that haven't been hit with plant closings. My husband works in Twinsburg, and says one day you drive past an open and running plant, and the next day it's closed. There's all kinds of closed plants there. 
I thought you looked familar... are you still interested in buying the car we have for sell?


----------



## Beef11 (Feb 2, 2006)

Problem with areas with cheap land is usually they don't have lots of high paying jobs hence the cheap land.


----------



## MisFitFarm (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, but the benefit of areas with cheap land prices is usually an easy commute to better paying jobs. We live just outside of Owensboro, which is the third largest city in Kentucky. If we lived 7/10's of a mile closer to Owensboro, our land and taxes would be quite a bit higher. We bought this 10 acre farm, with three bedroom house, barn, storm cellar, garage and workshop for less than $90,000.00 a few years ago. Our house payment, which includes our insurance and taxes, is less than a lot of the houses rent for in Owensboro.


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

We have cash to buy the house, so we need jobs to cover other living expenses. Utilities, insurance, livestock supplies and groceries... that sort of stuff. Around here the housing market is outrageous. Like it said previously, a "cheap" house with no property starts at $100,000. To rent a decent place costs at least $800 a month. Our "problem" is we're country folks who has the city growing around us. All the farms are being sold off to developements. We're looking to start fresh in a new place... with warmer weather LOL!


----------



## greyhound girl (Nov 16, 2003)

I moved from NE Ohio to SE Ohio - it's like night and day! Lots more sunshine and lots less snow. Where I'm at - Monroe Co. - the job market isn't very good - lots of the county is National Forest - but a little further south around Marietta, it seems to be better. That's also close to Parkersburg, WV, which is a pretty good size. You can still find good buys down here. And not much developing going on! Only gas/oil wells - this area is great for that.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

OneCuteShasta said:


> I'm glad there's still parts of Ohio that haven't been hit with plant closings. My husband works in Twinsburg, and says one day you drive past an open and running plant, and the next day it's closed. There's all kinds of closed plants there.
> I thought you looked familar... are you still interested in buying the car we have for sell?


refresh my memory on the vehicle you had for sale... I swear I am getting old.


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

1993 Ford Taurus with a newer motor.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

I would love to know that too... We are having subdivision after subdivision coming up around us but of course we live right by Lake Michigan. Our house is nearly paid for and my husbands job is struggling. We have realized that there might be coming a day in the next 5 years where we will leave Michigan. If we get our house paid off and have some extra, and the housing market has at least rebounded enough that we are blessed enough to be able to sell our home, then we should be able to get a place in the warmer weathered areas with year around work and only have to worry about bringing in enough money to feed us and pay the bills but not with the burden of a mortgage. I am tired of snow too LOL. But who knows. I dont know that i could move away from famliy


----------



## OneCuteShasta (Mar 19, 2007)

My parents are retired and are planning on making the move with us. I'm absolutely miserable here. Just as you said there are developements popping up everywhere, jobs are limited and the weather is TERRIBLE! We're looking to move within the next year. We've narrowed it down to Tennessee. I've been searching the net to find info on different parts of the state, and we're thinking mid to western Tennessee.


----------

